# "Bowing" Jaap Sahib



## ActsOfGod (Jun 26, 2014)

It's all well and good if you want to do yoga or exercise or follow any old superstition that you like.  But please don't engage in beadbi of Gurbani in this way.  You're not making any spiritual progress by doing this, it is ignorance and it is misleading people in their spirituality as well as misleading people about what Sikhi is.

Why not put on some Hindi pop music or Bollywood chant for your physical exercise?  You'd be better served with those tunes as your gym music:

http://youtu.be/DhO5-V4FAg4

http://youtu.be/ZFNnrZw5OH0


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 26, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> It's all well and good if you want to do yoga or exercise or follow any old superstition that you like.  But please don't engage in beadbi of Gurbani in this way.  You're not making any spiritual progress by doing this, it is ignorance and it is misleading people in their spirituality as well as misleading people about what Sikhi is.
> 
> Why not put on some Hindi pop music or Bollywood chant for your physical exercise?  You'd be better served with those tunes as your gym music:
> 
> ...



ActOfGod ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said. No one could have said it better.

The sad part of this is that 3HO, Derawalas, Radhasoamis, Nirankaris and even Osho and others rake millions on the backs of Sikhi. Our Gurus and other Sikhs sacrificed their lives to save other religions' skins and these snakeoil salesman are abusing Sikhi as a commodity to line their own pockets.

It is easy to look like a Sikh without having an iota of Sikhi within and these people fall in that category. They are bloody mannequins who use themselves as window decorations to pimp Sikhi to the ignorant lots around the world. 

3HO is making millions in Latin/South America and Africa with this 'Meditation' sales pitch stunt and even many Police Academies and other governmental departments in these countries have contracted them for the same.

Shame on them and they should be called for as you aptly did because this is a mockery of Sikhi to put it lightly.

Thanks for raising your voice against these money grabbing thugs with Sikhi as their facade and thier begging bowl.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## aristotle (Jun 27, 2014)

I guess due to cult groups like these, Non-Sikhs and even some new entrants to Sikhi would end up believing meditation and Yoga are compulsory limbs of Sikh Religion, like a modern offshoot of Vedic Hinduism, which is unfortunate.


----------



## arshi (Jun 27, 2014)

It beggars belief.

But then, on the other hand, why am I so surprised ! When the cat is away the mice will play. We have a spiritual leadership devoid of common sense, commitment and imagination. Our political leadership cannot see beyond their self-interest. We are a divided nation, but then I do see some light and hope in our new generation.

Actsofgod, Tejwant Singh and Aristotle jios extremely well-expressed thoughts and sentiments.

Rajinder Singh 'Arshi'


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Jun 27, 2014)

Unfortunately the web of confusion is so deep and layered, there has been imperfect seeds planted which have sprouted and found nourishment.

People like to do things jazzed up, for example you can now do hip hop spinning bike classes, hot yoga,  listen to Pop style Shabad Kirtan, bowing Jaap etc.  Problem is when the fizz wears away your still left with the original essence that is usually thought of as boring and not exciting as its normal.


----------



## linzer (Jun 27, 2014)

3HO is making millions in Latin/South America and Africa with this 'Meditation' sales pitch stunt and even many Police Academies and other governmental departments in these countries have contracted them for the same.

 You are so right and it makes my flesh crawl to see them.  Here in central Mexico there are only two permanent Gurdwaras one is purely 3HO and the other is made up mainly of Sikhs from India or of Indian heritage. There are a few 3ho types that come to our Gurdwara on a regular basis. My wife and I are the only non Indian , non 3ho Sikhs there. 
 We have joint events several times a year with the 3HO people. The brothers and sisters from India are a little reluctant to say anything about their practices but  We don't miss a chance to "educate" them when we can. A good example is *NO* Guru Ram Das was *not* the Patron Saint of Yogis.  There are to many others to mention. Sometimes they make faces like "Oh You're just awful" but other times  they say Oh really??? I did'n't know. 
 When  have Gurdwara in Our town we invite everyone and always try to give talks about Sikh History and Spanish translations of the Shabads. It's an uphill battle but we don't watch TV so we have lots of free time:kaurkhalsaflagred:


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jun 27, 2014)

SaintSoldier1699 said:


> Unfortunately the web of confusion is so deep and layered, there has been imperfect seeds planted which have sprouted and found nourishment.
> 
> People like to do things jazzed up, for example you can now do hip hop spinning bike classes, hot yoga,  listen to Pop style Shabad Kirtan, bowing Jaap etc.  Problem is when the fizz wears away your still left with the original essence that is usually thought of as boring and not exciting as its normal.



The first time in my life that I heard Jaap Sahib, I was totally and completely blown away.  A group of Singhs and Kaurs were reciting it in the early morning, just before dawn.  It was an open-air diwan, the air was fresh, there was peace and tranquility.  I remember thinking to myself that this was the most beautiful thing I had ever heard.  At that time I didn't know the name of the Bani or really anything about it.  I just knew what I felt like inside while listening to it.  I regarded it as pure and pristine, Divine, and would always feel humbled when attempting to read the Bani afterwards.

When one focuses attention and concentration, and really tries to connect with the Shabad, then reading Bani transports you into a realm which cannot be described. 

AoG


----------

